# Rainbow Vanadium Speakers & ARC amp



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am selling brand new CS 265P VANADIUM RAINBOW 6.5" PROFI COMPONENT SPEAKERS and a used ARC FD 4150 Car Amp with no bass knob.

I have 100% ebay feedback. 

Very low reserve prices for both.

Will update with links to both items once auction goes live this Saturday.


----------



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very low reserve prices.

Amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARC-FD-4150-Car-Amp-/271210399872?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item3f25664880

Speakers http://www.ebay.com/itm/CS-265P-VAN...210403329?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item3f25665601


----------



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

Speakers sold but amp is still available.


----------



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

If anyone wants to buy the ARC FD 4150 for $179 OBO just PM me.


----------



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone interested feel free to PM me with an offer.


----------



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

amp is still available


----------

